# what gear for diy 2k spraying?



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going to be doing some touch up work on my e46 daily including a refurb of my alloys. I want to use 2k laquer but need to know what gear to use eg. Mask act that doesn't break the bank. I'll put a thread up soon showing what the cars like and what I'm doing.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

You need air fed mask,I have a full face mask and a 1/2 face mask but need some eye protection with the 1/2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Not to mention the booth with all the right filters to comply with the enviro laws. As well as the drier and filters for the respirators. 
And thats actually if you can legally get your hands on it.
Nasty sh1t that i would rather pay someone


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

The only equipment you require is a phone and access to google, this will enable you to find a professional with the required equipment to do it for less than it would cost you to buy it.


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

I know I could pay someone but I like to do things myself. I always see diy alloy refurb on here, what do they use?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Everyone will no doubt say this is wrong but this is the kind of mask I'd suggest for a little bit of painting (Not suitable if your doing it all day everyday!)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gerson-2K...t-Repair-/161381448309?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

I've used these types of masks for several years and so has pretty much every other painter I know. You need to ensure that you also have some sealed eye protection and also make sure that where you are painting is a well ventilated area but also somewhere where others will not be able to breath in the fumes as they are highly toxic.


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll only be painting my wheels and a few parts once in a blue moon. I'll get that mask.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats ok if your outside.in a very well vented area.
NEVER spray 2pak inside with that on unless you want to commit suicide.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

As above a cartridge mask will do shyte, people recommend them thinking they will but its not there health there putting at risk, only mask to use with 2k is an airfed. Even if its well ventilated there's still the risk of harming others around you.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Why is 2k so dangerous?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

liamsxa said:


> Why is 2k so dangerous?


http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg388.pdf


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

2k means a paint in 2 parts - 'k' comes from the German word komponent. The danger of some 2k paints is that they contain isocyanates. They are also in some other paints and laquers, not just 2k products. Inhalation can cause asthma, and lung damage. Because the spray is so fine you may not realise you have inhaled it eg. You lift your visor to check your work.

I think spraying 2 pack is one of those things where people say, "I've sprayed it for years and I'm fine", but the damage may not be apparent for years. It is tempting to use it, but personally I would rather not take the risk as you can't put a price on good health.

In terms of masks, what you seem to get is mask manufacturers saying their masks are ok for 2k, whilst paint makers say to only use air fed with their products.

Edit: Andy snuck in whilst I was typing......


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it possible to get a good finish with with 1k? I have always seen diy returns on here and want to do it myself


----------

